# Tadashi Yamashita and Mr. Parker?



## Hand Sword (Aug 23, 2007)

Greetings to all of the Kenpo Senoirs here!  :asian:

I was watching an old Panther video tonight of Master Tadashi Yamshita's Karate. Throughout the video by his terms used, his techniques, and just his movements in general, I was wondering did he train back in the day with Mr. Parker? I saw more "Kenpo" than "Karate" in the video. Even a couple of techniques in there. His Karate wasn't like any other I've seen, so I was just curious.


----------



## John Bishop (Aug 23, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Greetings to all of the Kenpo Senoirs here!  :asian:
> 
> I was watching an old Panther video tonight of Master Tadashi Yamshita's Karate. Throughout the video by his terms used, his techniques, and just his movements in general, I was wondering did he train back in the day with Mr. Parker? I saw more "Kenpo" than "Karate" in the video. Even a couple of techniques in there. His Karate wasn't like any other I've seen, so I was just curious.



He learned his rapid fire hand strikes (repetition) from Eric Lee (Kajukenbo-Wun Hop Kuen Do).


----------



## Doc (Aug 25, 2007)

"Back in the day," I was watching a demo of Tadashi at the IKC with Mr. Parker. It was clear his movements were not the traditional karate I had seen Tadashi perform in demos when I first met him. I looked at Ed Parker and began to open my mouth to voice my observations. Before I uttered a word, Parker said with a big grin, "He's been taking Kenpo from Tino."


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah. You could definitely see that in the video. There doesn't seem to be any hint of "Karate" in there. It all seemed like Kenpo to me.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> Yeah. You could definitely see that in the video. There doesn't seem to be any hint of "Karate" in there. It all seemed like Kenpo to me.



I recall watching him one year..... then Mr. Parker and TY went to I think Chile or South America somewhere.... when they returned.....  at the next Internationals in Long Beach... TY did a demo that looked totally like Kenpo...... I said wow.... where did that come from....... LOL


----------

